# Goodbye my sweet Apache..



## natisha

I'm so sorry. That's a horribly sad thing to find but he saved you from having to make a tough decision. He may have had something brewing long before you came into his life.
He did you a favor so when your grief if diminished you can do him one by thinking of him as the wonderful horse that graced your life for a short time instead of with sadness.
I'm sure he was happy with you. You did all you could & that's all he needed.


----------



## RaigenB

Thank you so much. That makes me feel a lot better


----------



## natisha

RaigenB said:


> Thank you so much. That makes me feel a lot better


You're welcome. I lost one this year after 25 years together & I can tell you it is always too soon to lose someone you love.
Today I will give extra thanks for having had my horse & I hope you can do the same.


----------



## farmpony84

I'm sorry. I lost the old Black horse the day before thanksgiving and it still brings tears to my eyes. I don't even know what to say to make you feel better.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

My deepest condolences on the loss of your equine friend.


----------



## gunslinger

I'm sorry.....I know how quickly these fine animals steal your heart.....

I hope comfort comes soon and know you did your best for Apache.....

Nothing of the world lasts......as we're molded from the dust of the ground.....to dust we must return.


----------



## dkb811

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Apache. Hope you can find peace and comfort soon.


----------



## SummerShy

Bless your sweet boy. I hope you're able to feel better soon.


----------



## EponaLynn

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## GreySorrel

So very sorry to hear you lost your wonderful boy Apache...soft hugs and I am sure that he loved you unconditionally, same as you loved him.


----------



## RaigenB

ThanK you so much everyone, it means a lot


----------



## SueC

How are you doing, RB? :hug: I'm sorry, this kind of thing is so tough...


----------

